# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Looking for Probiotic fibre syrup & Acacia gum

## amie

Hi there everyone! 

Im looking for a smaller supplier of Acacia Gum & Probiotic fibre syrup in South Africa - would anyone have a lead? 
Its mostly a food manufacturing item used in food items. Most people i speak to only supply it in 25kg's or containers. 

I look forward to chatting further...

----------

